# [Italian NR] Mattia Furlan - 7x7 2:55.05 single and 3:04.90mo3



## imvelox (Jun 5, 2014)

1:24/1:13/0:18

I uploaded only the single because the video of the mean of 3 was too long


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Chree (Jun 5, 2014)

You're on a roll... good work


----------



## Vossy (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

